# Carly Booth and Scottish golf in general



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

Following on from the Paige Spiranic and her sponsorship by Callaway thread. Carly Booth is another rather pretty girl with a large social media following, sponsored by Nike and Berenberg. Although she has won a couple of LET tournaments in the past, you generally find her results somewhere just above or below the cut line these days, despite which she is still being sponsored! In the latest LET tournament in China she finished in 37th place, which actually made her equal top Scot along with Kylie Walker. They were miles behind loads of Koreans, Chinese and other assorted orientals.

Now Scotland is supposed to be the home of golf and a National Sport up there, so I wonder why their ladies are so outclassed by the Koreans?  :mmm:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Koreans, Chinese and other assorted orientals.
		
Click to expand...

Never change, Del.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2016)

Not just the ladies. Only 2 Scottish men in the World Top 100.


----------



## shewy (Mar 14, 2016)

And top English player 42nd, does that make England rubbish as well?
(Good 9th for Wales mind)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Following on from the Paige Spiranic and her sponsorship by Callaway thread. Carly Booth is another rather pretty girl with a large social media following, sponsored by Nike and Berenberg. Although she has won a couple of LET tournaments in the past, you generally find her results somewhere just above or below the cut line these days, despite which she is still being sponsored! In the latest LET tournament in China she finished in 37th place, which actually made her equal top Scot along with Kylie Walker. They were miles behind loads of Koreans, Chinese and other assorted orientals.

Now Scotland is supposed to be the home of golf and a National Sport up there, so I wonder why their ladies are so outclassed by the Koreans?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

not sure what Scotland has to do with it???? only one European in the top 10 and a couple in the top 20 iwith the womens game dominated by Korean Women, the rest of the world is way behind.

 There is a young lady from my club playing on the LET and was 55 in this which is a an OK result for her. prize money and money in general is way behind in  the womens game from the mens. 

Plus i Imagine pound for pound what the SLGU/SGU have to spend on golf development compared to what SK pays... i imagine we are doing OK


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Never change, Del.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't intending to demean the Koreans, etc, just saying who they are!


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

shewy said:



			And top English player 42nd, does that make England rubbish as well?
(Good 9th for Wales mind)
		
Click to expand...

The best English players at the moment are Mel Reid, Charley Hull and Felicity Johnson.  Mel Reid is currently suffering from a wrist injury and Charley is playing on the LPGA tour.


----------



## turkish (Mar 14, 2016)

Why are there proportionally more Far East women's players at the top of the game compared to the men's game? Is it simply a larger volume of females playing on this continent? I watched the LET event in China and have to say their swings are a swing of beauty.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 14, 2016)

If you want to know why the Koreans dominate women's golf then listen to the last podcast with Christina Kim here  http://stateofthegame.libsyn.com/ 

I've never really taken to her to put it politely, but in the podcast she was actually very interesting and engaging.  Worth a listen

And other podcasts are available.  Especially the GM one.


----------



## shewy (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			The best English players at the moment are Mel Reid, Charley Hull and Felicity Johnson.  Mel Reid is currently suffering from a wrist injury and Charley is playing on the LPGA tour.
		
Click to expand...

Excuses excuses


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2016)

I remember hearing on Sky, a chat between commentators, that the S Korean lady golfers have a phenomenal work ethic which has taken them to a level above the other golfers on tour. Maybe a little like the robotic female tennis players that Eastern Europe churns out, they are taken from a young age and drilled in golf. It doesn't make for a rounded person but it can produce a heck of a sportsman in a sport where repetitive practise tends to pay off.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Following on from the Paige Spiranic and her sponsorship by Callaway thread. Carly Booth is another rather pretty girl with a large social media following, sponsored by Nike and Berenberg. Although she has won a couple of LET tournaments in the past, you generally find her results somewhere just above or below the cut line these days, despite which she is still being sponsored! In the latest LET tournament in China she finished in 37th place, which actually made her equal top Scot along with Kylie Walker. They were miles behind *loads of Koreans, Chinese and other assorted orientals.*

Now Scotland is supposed to be the home of golf and a National Sport up there, so I wonder why their ladies are so outclassed by the Koreans?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Whoah  

I think Scotland do pretty well. Its the home of golf yes but the population is nowhere as big as these other countries (Lydia Ko is sort of an exception).

Look at England. Created football and would be lucky to be placed among the worlds best 30 teams at the moment


----------



## woody69 (Mar 14, 2016)

"other assorted orientals"?

Good grief.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Following on from the Paige Spiranic and her sponsorship by Callaway thread. Carly Booth is another rather pretty girl with a large social media following, sponsored by Nike and Berenberg. Although she has won a couple of LET tournaments in the past, you generally find her results somewhere just above or below the cut line these days, despite which she is still being sponsored! In the latest LET tournament in China she finished in 37th place, which actually made her equal top Scot along with Kylie Walker. They were miles behind loads of Koreans, *Chinese and other assorted orientals.*

Now Scotland is supposed to be the home of golf and a National Sport up there, so I wonder why their ladies are so outclassed by the Koreans?  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Good grief


----------



## stirry (Mar 14, 2016)

it is the home of golf but it is not the national sport, like England the national sport is football, although we not very good at that either !!

Carly booth is just taking advantage of endorsements available to her, as a amateur she was excellent and great things were expected.

However like most young British sportsmen and sportswoman, they very rarely live up to the expectation.


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

woody69 said:



			"other assorted orientals"?

Good grief]

Orientals are people from the Far East. We in the West are Occidentals.  

Click to expand...


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			We in the West are Occidentals.  

Click to expand...

And trolls.


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Whoah  

I think Scotland do pretty well. Its the home of golf yes but the population is nowhere as big as these other countries (Lydia Ko is sort of an exception).

Look at England. Created football and would be lucky to be placed among the worlds best 30 teams at the moment
		
Click to expand...

This is because Premier League teams seem to prefer to buy International players from other countries. Watching the last World Cup was a bit like watching Arsenal v Chelsea v Man City v Man United v Tottenham v Liverpool, but with the players shuffled around a bit!  Leicester City seem to be doing pretty well with largely home grown players this year, probably because they play as a team, rather than a group of talented individuals who can hardly understand each other!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 14, 2016)

This thread is wrong in so many ways I don't know how to begin to contribute.... 

So I'm saying nothing!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			This is because Premier League teams seem to prefer to buy International players from other countries. Watching the last World Cup was a bit like watching Arsenal v Chelsea v Man City v Man United v Tottenham v Liverpool, but with the players shuffled around a bit!  Leicester City seem to be doing pretty well with largely home grown players this year, probably because they play as a team, rather than a group of talented individuals who can hardly understand each other!  

Click to expand...

You are aware that we don't have an empire anymore - some the posts you've made here made you appear a tad like you wish the World map was still mainly red


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2016)

Scottish Professional Golf in general is in a very poor state. For whatever reason the top amateurs are just not cutting it at the top level or even getting from being top amateurs to making it onto the European Tour.

David Law is a prime example, great amateur career and now struggling to get a foothold in professional golf. Another reason I hear getting banded about is that the top amateur tournaments are all held on links tracks yet on tour the vast majority of competitions are held on parkland tracks. Not sure I totally agree with that argument.

What was interesting was listening to Mark Warren. Mark grew up in East Kilbride, played golf in East Kilbride, hit the ball very low, always kept the ball low due to playing in the wind. Played lots of links golf where the low ball flight was beneficial. As soon as he was out on tour he very quickly realised he didn't have the game to compete. His 5 irons were coming in low, running out to the back edge of the green whereas the Spanish players etc etc were hitting in towering high trajectory 5 irons that were sitting withing 2 bounces.

He had to totally transform his game to compete.

That does make a lot of sense to me however it's not really the  cruix of the argument. Hopefully it's just cyclical and Scotland will start to produce again however at present I would agree it looks very bleak.


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			You are aware that we don't have an empire anymore - some the posts you've made here made you appear a tad like you wish the World map was still mainly red
		
Click to expand...

I am just suggesting that the best young British footballers don't get a chance to develop at the top level, because most of the Premier League teams prefer to employ foreign International players.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			I am just suggesting that the best young British footballers don't get a chance to develop at the top level, because most of the Premier League teams prefer to employ foreign Internationals.
		
Click to expand...

Korean girls are not shopping young Scottish girls from going out and playing golf.  Its the weather. :rofl:


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Korean girls are not shopping young Scottish girls from going out and playing golf.  Its the weather. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the Scottish girls are spending too much time shopping!  :rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 14, 2016)

woody69 said:



			"other assorted orientals"?

Good grief.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, don't be harsh.  Perhaps he was referring to fans of Leyton Orient who I believe are known as Leyton Orientals.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2016)

I remember Colin Montgomerie talking generally about an upsurge of Korean players in both mens and women's golf.

He said on average they have 3 hours more daylight, ergo more practice time, and probably in less inclement weather than Scotland.

I wonder if this argument will go down the "Scottish children going to school in the dark" route..........


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I remember Colin Montgomerie talking generally about an upsurge of Korean players in both mens and women's golf.

He said on average they have 3 hours more daylight, ergo more practice time, and probably in less inclement weather than Scotland.

I wonder if this argument will go down the "Scottish children going to school in the dark" route..........

Click to expand...

The UK climate in general is very conducive for growing grass, but less so for slow walking outdoor activities, such as golf, particularly in the Winter. Maybe more floodlit driving ranges with heated bays is the answer?  On the other hand, Scotland does have very long and often quite warm evenings in the Summer.


----------



## woody69 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm sure the fact there are approx 25 million women in South Korea versus only 2.5 million women in Scotland is a contributing factor.

An alternative reason is written here, which makes some sense - https://nextgengolf.org/golf-culture/why-do-asian-women-dominate-the-lpga/


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 14, 2016)

Usual amount of nonsense coming from certain directions. Here are some choice quotes after 5 minutes research.

"Record number of Scottish Amateurs in Top 100"

"Connor Syme Crowned Australian Amateur Champion 2016"

"Jamie Savage finishes second in South African Amateur Championship"

"Scotland beat England to win Boys Home Internationals"

"Scotland tonight booked their place in their second European Menâ€™s Amateur Team Championship final in the last three years, after a stunning comeback from Greig Marchbank edged out England in a remarkable semi-final clash in Sweden."

"The European Amateur Team Championship which took place from 7 to 11 July 2015 at Halmstad Golf Club in Sweden saw the victory of Scotland over Denmark and Sweden.


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

woody69 said:



			I'm sure the fact there are approx 25 million women in South Korea versus only 2.5 million women in Scotland is a contributing factor.

An alternative reason is written here, which makes some sense - https://nextgengolf.org/golf-culture/why-do-asian-women-dominate-the-lpga/

Click to expand...

We have approx. 25 million women in England and Wales, but we are currently not that much better off than Scotland when it comes to successful lady professional golfers (maybe Mel Reid and Charley Hull). However only a small minority of those women play golf at all seriously. Maybe it's just a numbers game; if a lot play, then a few will be very good. Also maybe our teenagers want it all too easy and don't put the effort in. I know from my own experience that I have to practice a fair bit just to play to my 12 handicap.


----------



## Three (Mar 14, 2016)

Seriously, what the heck  is wrong with some of you? 

"Koreans, Chinese and other assorted Orientals ".   What on earth is wrong with that?   Can you actually get paid to be" professionally offended "


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			Usual amount of nonsense coming from certain directions. Here are some choice quotes after 5 minutes research.

"Record number of Scottish Amateurs in Top 100"

"Connor Syme Crowned Australian Amateur Champion 2016"

"Jamie Savage finishes second in South African Amateur Championship"

"Scotland beat England to win Boys Home Internationals"

"Scotland tonight booked their place in their second European Menâ€™s Amateur Team Championship final in the last three years, after a stunning comeback from Greig Marchbank edged out England in a remarkable semi-final clash in Sweden."

"The European Amateur Team Championship which took place from 7 to 11 July 2015 at Halmstad Golf Club in Sweden saw the victory of Scotland over Denmark and Sweden.





Click to expand...

Yes, but how many of these amateurs go on to be top pros?  Maybe only Sandy Lyle, Colin Montgomerie (who were largely bought up in England) and Catriona Matthew in the recent past.  Carly Booth was another outstanding amateur who hasn't really achieved her full potential, except perhaps as a Queen of the social media!


----------



## shewy (Mar 14, 2016)

Mel Reid and Charley Hull have hardly set the golfing world alight now have they so to compare them to the Scots lasses is just plain stupid (or fishing for a bite). In fact I see a lot of comparison with Charley Hull to Carly Booth, very promising start which has not carried over into the professional ranks.


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

shewy said:



			Mel Reid and Charley Hull have hardly set the golfing world alight now have they so to compare them to the Scots lasses is just plain stupid (or fishing for a bite). In fact I see a lot of comparison with Charley Hull to Carly Booth, very promising start which has not carried over into the professional ranks.
		
Click to expand...

Charley Hull has won several LET tournaments, been winner of the LET Order of Merit and Rookie of the Year award, and has had some top 10 finishes on the highly competitive LPGA Tour where there are lots of Koreans playing.  She is not doing at all badly for her age!


----------



## shewy (Mar 14, 2016)

where is she on the leaderboard of the LPGA? All I see is south Korean and the odd American winning the big tournaments, so as a small nation I don't think the Scots or Welsh or Irish for that matter do to badly.


----------



## woody69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Three said:



			Seriously, what the heck  is wrong with some of you? 

"Koreans, Chinese and other assorted Orientals ".   What on earth is wrong with that?   Can you actually get paid to be" professionally offended " 

Click to expand...

Who said anything about being offended?


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

shewy said:



			where is she on the leaderboard of the LPGA? All I see is south Korean and the odd American winning the big tournaments, so as a small nation I don't think the Scots or Welsh or Irish for that matter do to badly.
		
Click to expand...

Charley Hull is currently ranked 37 on the Rolex world ranking system. Carly Booth is No 402.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm struggling to understand what the thread is actually about ?


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm struggling to understand what the thread is actually about ?
		
Click to expand...


Casual racism and sterotypiyng


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Casual racism and sterotypiyng
		
Click to expand...

Looks that way - cheers :thup:


----------



## JamesR (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



*Charley Hull has won several LET tournaments, *been winner of the LET Order of Merit and Rookie of the Year award, and has had some top 10 finishes on the highly competitive LPGA Tour where there are lots of Koreans playing.  She is not doing at all badly for her age!
		
Click to expand...

She's won *one* LET event, and only had one top 10 in the majors!


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Casual racism and sterotypiyng
		
Click to expand...

I was just wondering why the country that calls itself the home of golf produces so few good pro golfers. I suppose England has the same problem with tennis players, despite throwing a shed load of money at them. It is interesting that the only decent tennis player that the UK has produced for decades is Scotland's Andy Murray, who succeeded despite rather than because of the efforts of the LTA. I will grant Tim Henman an honourable mention though!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			I was just wondering why the country that calls itself the home of golf produces so few good pro golfers. I suppose England has the same problem with tennis players, despite throwing a shed load of money at them. It is interesting that the only decent tennis player that the UK has produced for decades is Scotland's Andy Murray, who succeeded despite rather than because of the efforts of the LTA. I will grant Tim Henman an honourable mention though!
		
Click to expand...

why single Scotland out, The UK as a whole underachieves at most spots invented here?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 14, 2016)

The R&A say that they represent over 30million golfers in the world. Estimates of how many golfers there are on Earth puts that number at 60 million.

The population of Earth is 7 billion. Therefore golf is played by 0.85% of everyone on Earth.

Scotland has 220,000 golfers according to the Scottish Golf Union.

The top 100 players in the world represents 0.000166% of all golfers on the planet.

So if every country contributed equally, you'd expect to see 0.36 Scottish golfers in the top 100 players in the world.

In fact there are 2 Scottish golfers in the top 100, over 5 times more than you'd expect if everyone was equal.

Compare this to the USA with 25 million golfers, again if everyone contributed equally you'd expect to see 41 golfers in the top 100. There are in fact 40 American golfers in the top 100 today, so the USA contributes exactly as many as we might expect.

Therefore Scotland is 5 times better than the USA and delc is wrong.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			delc is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

won't be the first or last time:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			The R&A say that they represent over 30million golfers in the world. Estimates of how many golfers there are on Earth puts that number at 60 million.

The population of Earth is 7 billion. Therefore golf is played by 0.85% of everyone on Earth.

Scotland has 220,000 golfers according to the Scottish Golf Union.

The top 100 players in the world represents 0.000166% of all golfers on the planet.

So if every country contributed equally, you'd expect to see 0.36 Scottish golfers in the top 100 players in the world.

In fact there are 2 Scottish golfers in the top 100, over 5 times more than you'd expect if everyone was equal.

Compare this to the USA with 25 million golfers, again if everyone contributed equally you'd expect to see 41 golfers in the top 100. There are in fact 40 American golfers in the top 100 today, so the USA contributes exactly as many as we might expect.

Therefore Scotland is 5 times better than the USA and *delc is wrong.*

Click to expand...

You didn't need to post anything else


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			The R&A say that they represent over 30million golfers in the world. Estimates of how many golfers there are on Earth puts that number at 60 million.

The population of Earth is 7 billion. Therefore golf is played by 0.85% of everyone on Earth.

Scotland has 220,000 golfers according to the Scottish Golf Union.

The top 100 players in the world represents 0.000166% of all golfers on the planet.

So if every country contributed equally, you'd expect to see 0.36 Scottish golfers in the top 100 players in the world.

In fact there are 2 Scottish golfers in the top 100, over 5 times more than you'd expect if everyone was equal.

Compare this to the USA with 25 million golfers, again if everyone contributed equally you'd expect to see 41 golfers in the top 100. There are in fact 40 American golfers in the top 100 today, so the USA contributes exactly as many as we might expect.

Therefore Scotland is 5 times better than the USA and delc is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

But Scotland seems to have more golf courses per head of population than most countries, and they are relatively cheap and accessible to the general public. In England and the USA they are generally snootier and more expensive, so only really available to at least the middle classes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			But Scotland seems to have more golf courses per head of population than most countries, and they are relatively cheap and accessible to the general public. In England and the USA they are generally snootier and more expensive, so only really available to at least the middle classes.
		
Click to expand...

Could you get any more generic ? 

Is all your conclusions based on such flimsy suggestions ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			But Scotland seems to have more golf courses per head of population than most countries, and they are relatively cheap and accessible to the general public. In England and the USA they are generally snootier and more expensive, so only really available to at least the middle classes.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. The direness of your posting knows no bounds.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			But Scotland seems to have more golf courses per head of population than most countries, and they are relatively cheap and accessible to the general public. In England and the USA they are generally snootier and more expensive, so only really available to at least the middle classes.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what point you're trying to make. Scotland does have more courses per capita and I've just demonstrated that Scotland outperforms in terms of its contribution to the top 100 golfers in the world. 

But, you know, correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 14, 2016)

Three said:



			Seriously, what the heck  is wrong with some of you? 

"Koreans, Chinese and other assorted Orientals ".   What on earth is wrong with that?   Can you actually get paid to be" professionally offended " 

Click to expand...

Here here.


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 14, 2016)

If I remember rightly the SGU cut funding a few years ago to the aspiring pros and top amateurs as they weren't getting the results they felt they should be. I think this has lead to better results certainly in the amateur game, with 3 making the walker cup team and now Conor Syme winning recently. Making them work more for the funding and realising that they money would just be there for them no matter what.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

So Carly Booth is hardly setting the world alight as per the OP. So what and what difference it makes who sponsors her. Many other players male and female have huge dips. Look how low Westwood dropped before coming back to world #1. Booth is young and plenty of time to make her mark on the game.


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Could you get any more generic ? 

Is all your conclusions based on such flimsy suggestions ?
		
Click to expand...

I did actually research the subject before posting, so can you prove me wrong? If not, please shut up! One interesting statistic is that Scotland has the highest rate of golf club ownership in the world, with an estimated 50% of Scottish men and 10% of Scottish women owning a set of golf clubs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			I did actually research the subject before posting, so can you prove me wrong? If not, please shut up! One interesting statistic is that Scotland has the highest rate of golf club ownership in the world, with an estimated 50% of Scottish men and 10% of Scottish women owning a set of golf clubs.
		
Click to expand...

So can you show the research in regards the snootier clubs in England etc please


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So can you show the research in regards the snootier clubs in England etc please
		
Click to expand...

Asking for proof. That's original. Can someone not have an opinion without needing signed affadavits to the validity of the information?


----------



## snell (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I've accidentally stumbled into an episode of judge Judy here, rather than a golf forum....proof..proof....proof...zzzzzzzzz


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So can you show the research in regards the snootier clubs in England etc please
		
Click to expand...

I live just outside Greater London, and the cheapest annual club membership I know of round here is Â£1400 for 7 day membership plus a joining fee. And this a very expensive area to live in, so people tend not to have much in the way of disposable income. So unless you are a professional, golf is pretty much out of the question.  In Scotland many clubs only charge a few hundred pounds per annum and the cost of living is much cheaper. Plus quite a number of municipal courses near the bigger towns and cities.

P.S. I am not including clubs like Wentworth in this, where they want to charge a Â£100k debenture and Â£16k per year to remain a member!  Makes even Trump courses seem cheap!


----------



## Andy (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			I live just outside Greater London, and the cheapest annual club membership I know of round here is Â£1400 for 7 day membership plus a joining fee. And this a very expensive area to live in, so people tend not to have much in the way of disposable income. So unless you are a professional, golf is pretty much out of the question.  In Scotland many clubs only charge a few hundred pounds per annum and the cost of living is much cheaper. Plus quite a number of municipal courses near the bigger towns and cities.
		
Click to expand...

You talk some Gash!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			I live just outside Greater London, and the cheapest annual club membership I know of round here is Â£1400 for 7 day membership plus a joining fee. And this a very expensive area to live in, so people tend not to have much in the way of disposable income. So unless you are a professional, golf is pretty much out of the question.  In Scotland many clubs only charge a few hundred pounds per annum and the cost of living is much cheaper. Plus quite a number of municipal courses near the bigger towns and cities.
		
Click to expand...

how so???

every thing apart from house prices are the same, i bet my weekly shop cost the same as yours, fuel, the same, in fact my council tax bill is way more expensive in Inverness than it was in a conservation area in St Albans in Hertforshire.

golf is cheaper, buy pay is much lower than in London, plus i don't know any clubs, 18 holes anyway that is Â£200.

Nairn is close to Â£800, Tain Â£400, Inverness Â£700

rash generalisations as usual


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			I live just outside Greater London, and the cheapest annual club membership I know of round here is Â£1400 for 7 day membership plus a joining fee. And this a very expensive area to live in, so people tend not to have much in the way of disposable income. So unless you are a professional, golf is pretty much out of the question.  In Scotland many clubs only charge a few hundred pounds per annum and the cost of living is much cheaper. Plus quite a number of municipal courses near the bigger towns and cities.
		
Click to expand...

And that makes the courses  "snootier" ?


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 14, 2016)

Proof, evidence. You would think this was Crown Court rather than a friendly golf forum sharing a few light-hearted opinions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

SatchFan said:



			Proof, evidence. You would think this was Crown Court rather than a friendly golf forum sharing a few light-hearted opinions.
		
Click to expand...

The poster said he did the research to back up his claims - so just asked for the research cause i think its false


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			how so???

every thing apart from house prices are the same, i bet my weekly shop cost the same as yours, fuel, the same, in fact my council tax bill is way more expensive in Inverness than it was in a conservation area in St Albans in Hertforshire.

golf is cheaper, buy pay is much lower than in London, plus i don't know any clubs, 18 holes anyway that is Â£200.  

Nairn is close to Â£800, Tain Â£400, Inverness Â£700

rash generalisations as usual
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say Â£200!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

Andy said:



			You talk some Gash!
		
Click to expand...

Why. I live in Berkshire and all of the courses, excluding the likes of Berkshire, Wentworth etc are all Â£1600 upwards plus joining fee in some cases and certainly a bar levy at most on top. If they publish fees on their websites check out comparable places to Ascot like Sand Martins, Windlesham, Caversham Heath etc


----------



## rickg (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			I live just outside Greater London, and the cheapest annual club membership I know of round here is Â£1400 for 7 day membership plus a joining fee. And this a very expensive area to live in, so people tend not to have much in the way of disposable income. So unless you are a professional, golf is pretty much out of the question.
		
Click to expand...

You've spouted some tosh in this thread, but this post takes the biscuit......there are hundreds of clubs down here with thousands of members, so how exactly is golf out of the question?


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 14, 2016)

Likes bigger holes?
Chases tail in circular discussion?
Gnaws his point like a dog with a bone?

Good grief! I think I've cracked it!


----------



## Andy (Mar 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why. I live in Berkshire and all of the courses, excluding the likes of Berkshire, Wentworth etc are all Â£1600 upwards plus joining fee in some cases and certainly a bar levy at most on top. If they publish fees on their websites check out comparable places to Ascot like Sand Martins, Windlesham, Caversham Heath etc
		
Click to expand...

My heart bleeds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

Andy said:



			My heart bleeds.
		
Click to expand...

Simple fact of life. It is what it is around here. If you can't afford it or don't want to pay it, plenty of muni's around too. Not sure what your point is


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			I didn't say Â£200!  

Click to expand...

a few, what's a few to you then?

 and what about the cost of living being cheaper?


----------



## Andy (Mar 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simple fact of life. It is what it is around here. If you can't afford it or don't want to pay it, plenty of muni's around too. Not sure what your point is
		
Click to expand...

My point was stating to Del he talks gash then you piped up proclaiming some tosh about Berkshire that I couldn't give 2 hoots about.

What has my finances came into the equation? Are you above muni's?


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			a few, what's a few to you then?

 and what about the cost of living being cheaper?
		
Click to expand...

Bet you don't have to pay Â£1/2 million to buy a two bedroom apartment up there!


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

Andy said:



			My point was stating to Del he talks gash then you piped up proclaiming some tosh about Berkshire that I couldn't give 2 hoots about.

What has my finances came into the equation? Are you above muni's?
		
Click to expand...

Most of the muni's down here are being closed down for redevelopment into housing estates!


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Bet you don't have to pay Â£1/2 million up there to buy a two bedroom apartment up there!
		
Click to expand...

You're quite correct. There's a 2 Bedroom Apartment for sale near me in St Andrews for Â£800,000.


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

Jimaroid said:



			You're quite correct. There's a 2 Bedroom Apartment for sale near me in St Andrews for Â£800,000.
		
Click to expand...

Must be pretty luxurious in a very sought after area then!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

Andy said:



			My point was stating to Del he talks gash then you piped up proclaiming some tosh about Berkshire that I couldn't give 2 hoots about.

What has my finances came into the equation? Are you above muni's?
		
Click to expand...

See my reply. If you don't want to pay the huge membership there are plenty of muni's around. I'm not above them and we have some particularly good ones in Downshire and Pine Ridge although the latter is a victim of its own success and so very, very slow at weekends


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 14, 2016)

Whoop whoop a Willie waving competition now. 

I sell electricity back to the grid, does that count? Upgraded from my but and ben a few years back.


----------



## rickg (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Most of the muni's down here are being closed down for redevelopment into housing estates!
		
Click to expand...

Which munis are being closed down for housing? You said "most"


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

rickg said:



			Which munis are being closed down for housing? You said "most"
		
Click to expand...

Blue Mountain in Bracknell has already gone I think, Beckenham, Ruislip and Harefield Place are under threat I understand, and there may be others. There is a lot of political pressure to build more housing in SE England.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Blue Mountain in Bracknell has already gone I think, Beckenham, Ruislip and Harefield Place are under threat I understand, and there may be others. There is a lot of political pressure to build more housing in SE England.
		
Click to expand...

So one then.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Blue Mountain in Bracknell has already gone I think, Beckenham, Ruislip and Harefield Place are under threat I understand, and there may be others. There is a lot of political pressure to build more housing in SE England.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Del, only BM has gone, certainly on your list and while Beckenham is certain to go, it's hardly a glut and not as if muni golf is dying out in the south east


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Must be pretty luxurious in a very sought after area then!
		
Click to expand...

It's St Andrews, I expected you to know the area better considering you once claimed there was a sign outside the R&A clubhouse saying "No dogs or women".


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			See my reply. If you don't want to pay the huge membership there are plenty of muni's around. I'm not above them and we have some particularly good ones in Downshire and Pine Ridge although the latter is a victim of its own success and so very, very slow at weekends
		
Click to expand...

Pine Ridge is a lovely course. As it is another Crown Group course I can play there for free, but what does it cost as a P&P?  The run down and closure of Blue Mountain must have added to the pressure on it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Pine Ridge is a lovely course. As it is another Crown Group course I can play there for free, but what does it cost as a P&P?  The run down and closure of Blue Mountain must have added to the pressure on it.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. There's Downshire in Bracknell to take up the Blue Mountain trade and Pine Ridge is a reasonable drive away.


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be fair Del, only BM has gone, certainly on your list and while Beckenham is certain to go, it's hardly a glut and not as if muni golf is dying out in the south east
		
Click to expand...

Relative to the 10 million plus population in and around London (twice the total population of Scotland), I can't think of too many municipal courses around here. Only really Rickmansworth, Haste Hill, Uxbridge and Ruislip in my area. The latter two are likely to be affected by the construction of the HS2 railway line.


----------



## delc (Mar 14, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not really. There's Downshire in Bracknell to take up the Blue Mountain trade and Pine Ridge is a reasonable drive away.
		
Click to expand...

I did play Downshire a few years ago and don't remember it being that inspiring! How has it been affected by the closure of Blue Mountain?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2016)

delc said:



			Bet you don't have to pay Â£1/2 million to buy a two bedroom apartment up there!
		
Click to expand...

Send me your address, so I can send the food parcels.

Do you like Chinese?


----------



## rickg (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Send me your address, so I can send the food parcels.
		
Click to expand...

It's:

DelC
c/o The Big Hole
Darn Sarf
KN0 B1
If out at time of delivery, just leave it with one of the assortment of foreign neighbours :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2016)

rickg said:



			It's:

DelC
c/o The Big Hole
Darn Sarf
KN0 B1
If out at time of delivery, just leave it with one of the assortment of foreign neighbours :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



I'll send it UPS (Unbelievably Pedestrian Serbians) - I think thats what he thinks it stands for. The van may delay him on the way to the golf.:thup:


----------



## Slab (Mar 15, 2016)

To answer the opening post and based on zero research I wonder if just because a game originated in a particular country it might not actually entitle that country to dominate the game till the end of time

Also I wonder what the differences are in how a young Asian girl encounters the game of golf V the experience of a young UK girl? (or boys for that matter)

Is it possible one group are welcomed, supported, nurtured, coached, taught, guided etc etc in an appropriate environment by dedicated passionate people and maybe the other group encounter a fraction of the aforementioned behaviours from a minority but in addition they also see many aging players who are overtly traditional, stuck in members adult only clubhouses, unhappy with rules, complaining about formats, course setup, hole sizes, dress codes, young players, tee boxes, car-parks etc etc etc and maybe this second group are thinking... lifeâ€™s just a bit too short for all that malarkey and Iâ€™d hate to turn into one of â€˜themâ€™, Iâ€™m off to try something else!

Did everyone see how much fun the young Asian golfers were having on the recent televised events held out there? This was the cream of the game playing to a high standard and having an absolute blast doing it while wearing some wacky (but functional) outfits

Like most I donâ€™t know Carly Booth, (met her briefly once after a social round) and in hindsight her behaviour that day and her multi coloured clothes, back-flips on the practice green, really seems to fit with the fun element that the Asian women were showing but I wonder if all the other potential talent in the UK gets to experience golf that way?


----------



## delc (Mar 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Send me your address, so I can send the food parcels.

Do you like Chinese?
		
Click to expand...

I am not that hard up thanks! I have a reasonably good pension, own a house which I paid off the mortgage on some years ago, am a member of a private golf club, and own a share of an aeroplane. I prefer Indian food,  but Chinese is OK!  

The point I am trying to make is that a person on an average sort of income would struggle to afford to be a member of a golf club round here. The only good thing is that long waiting lists to join a club and the interview with the committee are largely a thing of the past.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2016)

delc said:



			I did play Downshire a few years ago and don't remember it being that inspiring! How has it been affected by the closure of Blue Mountain?
		
Click to expand...

Not made a huge difference to be honest as Blue Mountain was also a members club so most have found new clubs and the nomads pay and play when the weather suits (as a generalisation) and so over the winter it's not made a difference.

I should point out that there are also two public courses in very close to central London in Richmond Park which are never ever going to be sold for development. Similarly Wimbledon Common and Mitcham Common also allow visitors midweek so plenty of London based courses for the pay and play golfer to use


----------



## delc (Mar 15, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not made a huge difference to be honest as Blue Mountain was also a members club so most have found new clubs and the nomads pay and play when the weather suits (as a generalisation) and so over the winter it's not made a difference.

I should point out that there are also two public courses in very close to central London in Richmond Park which are never ever going to be sold for development. Similarly Wimbledon Common and Mitcham Common also allow visitors midweek so plenty of London based courses for the pay and play golfer to use
		
Click to expand...

Both those courses are at least an hours drive away through London's gridlocked roads for me. I believe that West Herts and Pinner Hill Golf Clubs have days when non-member local residents can play, as a condition of their leases.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 15, 2016)

delc said:



			I was just wondering why the country that calls itself the home of golf produces so few good pro golfers. I suppose England has the same problem with tennis players, despite throwing a shed load of money at them. It is interesting that the only decent tennis player that the UK has produced for decades is Scotland's Andy Murray, who succeeded despite rather than because of the efforts of the LTA. I will grant Tim Henman an honourable mention though!
		
Click to expand...

This is dreadful stuff.

Scotland is called the home of golf because that is where golf started.

Mind you, according to recent research, life on earth started just south of Oban so you could say that the Scots invented absolutely everything.


----------



## mikeb4 (Mar 15, 2016)

"Now Scotland is *supposed* to be the home of golf and a National Sport up there,"



for the avoidance of doubt, Scotland and specifically St Andrews in the Kingdom of Fife is the home of golf, and yes it is our national sport.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 15, 2016)

Big aspect that I donâ€™t think has been mentioned is the weather.
You cannot play and practice all year round in Scotland. You probably get 8 decent months of golf in a year. The rest of time playing on the course wouldnâ€™t be that productive.
Compare this to a Texan or Spanish based Junior who pretty much have access to golf course all year round. They are getting at least 30% more golf in a year if you think about rainy days etc etc.. (Just a guess).
Thatâ€™s a massive difference especially for Juniors who just love going out and playing. Its not just about accessibility and socio-economic factors (blah, blah) â€“ its not so black and white.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 15, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Big aspect that I donâ€™t think has been mentioned is the weather.
You cannot play and practice all year round in Scotland. You probably get 8 decent months of golf in a year. The rest of time playing on the course wouldnâ€™t be that productive.
Compare this to a Texan or Spanish based Junior who pretty much have access to golf course all year round. They are getting at least 30% more golf in a year if you think about rainy days etc etc.. (Just a guess).
Thatâ€™s a massive difference especially for Juniors who just love going out and playing. Its not just about accessibility and socio-economic factors (blah, blah) â€“ its not so black and white.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about this - I hit golf balls pretty much every day for a year during 2014 - Links courses (which we've got a few of) are playable most days of the year and if they aren't I've got a superb driving range just across the water in St Andrews.


----------



## delc (Mar 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			This is dreadful stuff.

*It is called the home of golf because that is where golf started.*

Mind you, according to recent research, life on earth started just south of Oban so you could say that the Scots invented absolutely everything.

Click to expand...

The Dutch might dispute that!


----------



## turkish (Mar 15, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			Not sure about this - I hit golf balls pretty much every day for a year during 2014 - Links courses (which we've got a few of) are playable most days of the year and if they aren't I've got a superb driving range just across the water in St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...

We don't all live next to the coast tho ;-) My course is definitely only playable 8-9 months of the year!!!

There's a fair amount of good indoor and range facilities though


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 15, 2016)

delc said:



			The Dutch might dispute that!
		
Click to expand...

They might but they would be wrong.

Scotland is the home of golf and the birthplace of the game. End of!

And that is from an Englishman


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ive read this all the way thru and never read so much rubbish on here its a new low. A big part of why the best kids up here and everywhere else is due to not having a good sponsor or sponsors it costs a fortune to play in the pro ranks, Carly Booth has good sponsors plus here family are well of enough to cover her.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 15, 2016)

turkish said:



*We don't all live next to the coast tho* ;-) My course is definitely only playable 8-9 months of the year!!!

There's a fair amount of good indoor and range facilities though
		
Click to expand...

That's true but many thousands of Scots do live within a local bus trip of a links course  - thread is a car crash though


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 15, 2016)

Rules of forum say no racism, I assume casual racism is allowed going by the this? Sorry I should already know the answer to that!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 15, 2016)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...-secretly-in-love-with-england-20160314107108


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 15, 2016)

Slab said:



			I wonder what the differences are in how a young Asian girl encounters the game of golf V the experience of a young UK girl?
		
Click to expand...

This

:thup:


----------



## Three (Mar 15, 2016)

mikeb4 said:



			"Now Scotland is *supposed* to be the home of golf and a National Sport up there,"


*
for the avoidance of doubt, Scotland and specifically St Andrews in the Kingdom of Fife is the home of golf,* and yes it is our national sport.
		
Click to expand...

Purely in marketing and sentimental terms of course.


----------



## Three (Mar 15, 2016)

Jacko_G said:



			Rules of forum say no racism, I assume casual racism is allowed going by the this? Sorry I should already know the answer to that!
		
Click to expand...

Where's the racism? 

If you're going to make comments like that, back it up with very specific examples.


----------



## Three (Mar 15, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			Big aspect that I donâ€™t think has been mentioned is the weather.
You cannot play and practice all year round in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Incorrect. 
You certainly can if you want to. 

Introducing : Paul Lawrie.   Famous for practicing for hours on end in all weather, no surprise how he won his Major at Carnasty.


----------



## Sats (Mar 15, 2016)

"other assorted orientals"?

Casual Racism at its best or just plain ignorance.


----------



## Three (Mar 15, 2016)

Sats said:



			"other assorted orientals"?

Casual Racism at its best or just plain ignorance. 


Click to expand...

Please expand. 

I interpret that as a state of fact. The Asians are mainly Koreans and Chinese, followed by an assortment of lesser numbers from several countries including Thailand, Taiwan,  Japan and a few women of obvious Asian origin such as Lydia Ko and  Minjee Lee. 

I interpret your post as an idiotic, faux-offended bandwagon retort that has absolutely no substance whatsoever.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 15, 2016)

Three said:



			Please expand. 

I interpret that as a state of fact. The Asians are mainly Koreans and Chinese, followed by an assortment of lesser numbers from several countries including Thailand, Taiwan,  Japan and a few women of obvious Asian origin such as Lydia Ko and  Minjee Lee. 

I interpret your post as an idiotic, faux-offended bandwagon retort that has absolutely no substance whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

I think he/she is trying to say the world has moved on a bit from calling people from those cultures 'other orientals' and it's the context of how it was used. Yes it is not the most racist thing you can say, but that language is all a bit 'elderly uncle ranting away in the corner at Christmas after a few sherry's'

And yes yes, I know, political correctness gone mad etc etc.


----------



## mikeb4 (Mar 15, 2016)

Three said:



			Purely in marketing and sentimental terms of course.
		
Click to expand...

Eh naw


----------



## delc (Mar 15, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think he/she is trying to say the world has moved on a bit from calling people from those cultures 'other orientals' and it's the context of how it was used. Yes it is not the most racist thing you can say, but that language is all a bit 'elderly uncle ranting away in the corner at Christmas after a few sherry's'

And yes yes, I know, political correctness gone mad etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

I could have gone through the list of Far Eastern countries who have golfers on the major pro tours, such as Taiwan, Japan, Thailand, Taipai, etc, but I was just trying to be concise. No offence or racism was intended!


----------



## mikeb4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Three said:



			Incorrect. 
You certainly can if you want to. 

Introducing : Paul Lawrie.   Famous for practicing for hours on end in all weather, no surprise how he won his Major at Carnasty.
		
Click to expand...

I play all the year round the odd week when we are snowed off for the odd day but i do play and practice 12 months of the year at my course.


----------



## Three (Mar 16, 2016)

I forgot Michelle Wie (Korean parents),  she speaks fluent Korean to them, and the ex-Solheim Cup player Christina Kim.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm glad Christina Kim's name has come up - one of the least stereotypical golfers on the planet - she's proud of her heritage but very definitely American too - this article points out some of the reasons that Korean lassies dominate the women's game and also that they aren't all stereotypes - http://sports.yahoo.com/golf/pga/news?slug=ys-kimbook033010


----------



## Sats (Mar 16, 2016)

Three said:



			Please expand. 

I interpret that as a state of fact. The Asians are mainly Koreans and Chinese, followed by an assortment of lesser numbers from several countries including Thailand, Taiwan,  Japan and a few women of obvious Asian origin such as Lydia Ko and  Minjee Lee. 


I interpret your post as an idiotic, faux-offended bandwagon retort that has absolutely no substance whatsoever.
		
Click to expand...

You can interpret what ever you want, come and speak to me at the next forum meet happily explain it to you face to face.


----------



## delc (Mar 16, 2016)

Carly has just announced on her Facebook page that she has taken up pole dancing! :mmm:


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 16, 2016)

delc said:



			Carly has just announced on her Facebook page that she has taken up pole dancing! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Three (Mar 16, 2016)

Sats said:



			You can interpret what ever you want, come and speak to me at the next forum meet happily explain it to you face to face.
		
Click to expand...

Lol no problem. 

You posted this : "Casual Racism at its best or just plain ignorance." 

If you are going to accuse someone of making racist statements, back it up with something that makes sense.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2016)

delc said:



			Carly has just announced on her Facebook page that she has taken up pole dancing! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You should install one in your house Del!

Just think what it would do for your abs! Would add 20+ yards to your drives!


----------



## delc (Mar 16, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			You should install one in your house Del!

Just think what it would do for your abs! Would add 20+ yards to your drives!
		
Click to expand...

At my age it would be more likely to cause a cardiac arrest!


----------



## woody69 (Mar 17, 2016)

Three said:



			Where's the racism? 

If you're going to make comments like that, back it up with very specific examples.
		
Click to expand...

The word "oriental" has undergone a process of pejoration in that it's meaning has gained a negative connotation over time, much the same as calling black people "coloured". 

Hardly hate speech, but still shows a certain amount of ignorance. 

That's all really.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Mar 17, 2016)

10 Koreans for every Scot
270 Chinese for every Scot

Its not unreasonable they would find a way to have more in the top 100 than Scotland

The *Orient means the East. It is a traditional designation for anything that belongs to the Eastern world or the Middle East (aka Near East) or the Far East, in relation to Europe. In English, it is largely a metonym for, and coterminous with, the continent of Asia.

Referring to the populations in these countries as Orientals is entirely correct*


----------



## Spikey (Mar 17, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Korean girls are not stopping young Scottish girls from going out and playing golf.  Its the weather. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Actually, if you think that Korean weather is any better than that in Scotland, I suggest that you try a trip over there any time between November and February.  In my opinion, "Arctic" doesn't come close to describing it .......!!!!


----------



## Three (Mar 17, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			10 Koreans for every Scot
270 Chinese for every Scot

Its not unreasonable they would find a way to have more in the top 100 than Scotland

The *Orient means the East. It is a traditional designation for anything that belongs to the Eastern world or the Middle East (aka Near East) or the Far East, in relation to Europe. In English, it is largely a metonym for, and coterminous with, the continent of Asia.

Referring to the populations in these countries as Orientals is entirely correct*

Click to expand...

Thank you. 

People are so damn quick to act all mock - offended and disturbed on behalf of other people who actually aren't in the least bit bothered. 

Sorry, people in Britain are... Etc etc


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



			10 Koreans for every Scot
270 Chinese for every Scot

Its not unreasonable they would find a way to have more in the top 100 than Scotland

The *Orient means the East. It is a traditional designation for anything that belongs to the Eastern world or the Middle East (aka Near East) or the Far East, in relation to Europe. In English, it is largely a metonym for, and coterminous with, the continent of Asia.

Referring to the populations in these countries as Orientals is entirely correct*

Click to expand...

You should call people by what they call themselves, not how they are situated in relation to yourself.  No one is arguing about the geography of it.


----------



## delc (Mar 17, 2016)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

Carly is one of quite a few golfers of both sexes that I follow on Facebook, Twitter or Instagram. I have to admit that she is one the more interesting ones!


----------



## woody69 (Mar 17, 2016)

351DRIVER said:



The Orient means the East. It is a traditional designation for anything that belongs to the Eastern world or the Middle East (aka Near East) or the Far East, in relation to Europe. In English, it is largely a metonym for, and coterminous with, the continent of Asia.

Referring to the populations in these countries as Orientals is entirely correct
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I do not dispute the origins of the word, referring to a group of people as "orientals" is no more correct than calling a group of black people "coloured". Like it or not, the word now has negative connotations and muttering it shows ignorance. 



Three said:



			Thank you. 

People are so damn quick to act all mock - offended and disturbed on behalf of other people who actually aren't in the least bit bothered. 

Sorry, people in Britain are... Etc etc
		
Click to expand...

You're the only one who pointed to offence or faux outrage. I'm pretty sure no one was offended by Delc's use of the word. They were merely trying to educate that perhaps he should consign that term to dustbin and refer to the people he is describing as Asian.


----------



## delc (Mar 17, 2016)

woody69 said:



			Whilst I do not dispute the origins of the word, referring to a group of people as "orientals" is no more correct than calling a group of black people "coloured". Like it or not, the word now has negative connotations and muttering it shows ignorance. 

You're the only one who pointed to offence or faux outrage. I'm pretty sure no one was offended by Delc's use of the word. They were merely trying to educate that perhaps he should consign that term to dustbin and refer to the people he is describing as Asian.
		
Click to expand...

I personally find Political Correctness to be annoying and it often changes the meaning of English words. What are we supposed to call people of other ethnic backgrounds? Once upon a time it was considered offensive to call Africans (particularly Afro-Americans) 'black', so we had to use the word the word 'coloured', but now that is considered offensive, but black is OK again! Once upon a time the PC brigade wanted to ban phrases like 'black ice', as it implied that black was bad, but what else could you call it? Even the 'N' word is now OK,  as long as people of African origins use it about themselves. Technically the Orient is the Eastern World and the Occident is the Western World.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Mar 17, 2016)

nice one shewy


----------



## Sats (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm from oriental decent and have experience racism throughout my life tell you what give me a PM and I'll give you my number we can arrange a meet up and I'll give you examples of how I've personally been called stuff and told to shrug it off. I lost my grandfather when he had to smuggle our family from China to Hong Kong during the Japanese invasion of China. Perhaps I am a little sensitive of being banded in a category and maybe my post was to highlight poor diction. No worries, I've sent you a PM give me a call and we'll discuss further.


----------



## Three (Mar 18, 2016)

Sats, 
Can you tell everyone who Chinese are referring to when they say "potato heads"??


----------



## delc (Mar 18, 2016)

Sats said:



			I'm from oriental decent and have experience racism throughout my life tell you what give me a PM and I'll give you my number we can arrange a meet up and I'll give you examples of how I've personally been called stuff and told to shrug it off. I lost my grandfather when he had to smuggle our family from China to Hong Kong during the Japanese invasion of China. Perhaps I am a little sensitive of being banded in a category and maybe my post was to highlight poor diction. No worries, I've sent you a PM give me a call and we'll discuss further.
		
Click to expand...

As you admit personally to being of *oriental* descent, can we assume that this word is not considered to be a racial slur? I personally don't think it is.


----------



## Three (Mar 18, 2016)

What about gwaylos, matseleh, farangs, all these Asian words to describe us "assorted whites"? 

I also seem to remember from my time in China that's there's a word meaning ghost that is also a general description of white people because, of course, we all look like ghosts.


----------



## Sats (Mar 18, 2016)

Three said:



			What about gwaylos, matseleh, farangs, all these Asian words to describe us "assorted whites"? 

I also seem to remember from my time in China that's there's a word meaning ghost that is also a general description of white people because, of course, we all look like ghosts.
		
Click to expand...

All equally ignorant phrases used. My mother is from Brentwood so I find the terms offensive as well.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Mar 18, 2016)

sooo....
Martin Laird got off to a good start!!


----------



## Sats (Mar 18, 2016)

SugarPenguin said:



			sooo....
Martin Laird got off to a good start!! 

Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't mean to make an atmosphere.


----------



## delc (Mar 18, 2016)

Back to the original subject:

https://www.facebook.com/CarlyBooth...49822.285130804920994/755720184528718/?type=3

Maybe she would be better off practising her golf.  :mmm:


----------



## Sats (Mar 18, 2016)

delc said:



			Back to the original subject:

https://www.facebook.com/CarlyBooth...49822.285130804920994/755720184528718/?type=3

Maybe she would be better off practising her golf.  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You'll go blind....


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 18, 2016)

delc said:



			Back to the original subject:

https://www.facebook.com/CarlyBooth...49822.285130804920994/755720184528718/?type=3

Maybe she would be better off practising her golf.  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure she'll be doing that as well - at least this non work activity is fitness based


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sats said:



			You'll go blind....

Click to expand...

That'll come from the pic of Charley Hull and her bestie he will have seen while stalking Charley Hull's twitter last week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			I'm pretty sure she'll be doing that as well - at least this non work activity is fitness based
		
Click to expand...

If the season hasn't started yet what's wrong with some downtime and fun on social media. I'm sure she's working hard on the golf too


----------



## delc (Mar 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If the season hasn't started yet what's wrong with some downtime and fun on social media. I'm sure she's working hard on the golf too
		
Click to expand...

She has already played in one LET tournament this year, as detailed in the OP, but the next one isn't until early May. Unfortunately her tournament winner's exemption from 2012 has now expired, so she may not get in to all the tournaments this year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

delc said:



			She has already played in one LET tournament this year, as detailed in the OP, but the next one isn't until early May. Unfortunately her tournament winner's exemption from 2012 has now expired, so she may not get in to all the tournaments this year.
		
Click to expand...

Think sponsors invites will see her in most


----------



## delc (Mar 18, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			I'm pretty sure she'll be doing that as well - at least this non work activity is fitness based
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I am sure that young men go to pole dancing clubs just to watch young ladies doing fitness training!  :mmm:


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 18, 2016)

delc said:



			Yes, I am sure that young men go to pole dancing clubs just to watch young ladies doing fitness training!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Any activity that increases your heart rate must be good for you , yes?


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 18, 2016)

delc said:



			Yes, I am sure that young men go to pole dancing clubs just to watch young ladies doing fitness training!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You think she's intending a change of career or just doing it for an old stalker's gratification?


----------



## delc (Mar 18, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			You think she's intending a change of career or just doing it for an old stalker's gratification?
		
Click to expand...

If she was a Korean, she would be pounding golf balls on a range somewhere!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

delc said:



			If she was a Korean, she would be pounding golf balls on a range somewhere!  

Click to expand...

And you know her practice regime how? She might well have been bashing balls today


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2016)

Looking on Ebay for old fashioned head covers, and seen these for you Del. Oriental enough for you? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Ancie...338506?hash=item486910904a:g:KM4AAMXQ3kNTjdDU


----------



## delc (Mar 20, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looking on Ebay for old fashioned head covers, and seen these for you Del. Oriental enough for you? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Old-Ancie...338506?hash=item486910904a:g:KM4AAMXQ3kNTjdDU

Click to expand...

I haven't seen any of the East Asian lady golfers from South Korea, etc, wearing or looking anything like that!


----------

